# Fake Blood For Clothing



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Need to make some realistic looking fake blood to apply onto white clothes. What have you guys done that worked out well?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually, corn syrup and food coloring worked fine for me in the past, but I do not know what your need is.
You might try mixing clear Elmer's glue with red and a bit of blue for a shiny but not sticky blood. Alan Hopps has a video on that on the Stiltbeast Studios channel of YouTube.

If you just want red, any old fake blood in a bottle will work.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Think I'm going to try the syrup and food coloring and if I need to add some chocolate syrup to darken it. Will it be too thick to spray out of a spray bottle?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> Think I'm going to try the syrup and food coloring and if I need to add some chocolate syrup to darken it. Will it be too thick to spray out of a spray bottle?


Yes, much too thick.
You can thin it with water, but go too thin and it becomes cheesy. However, you can make it just thin enough to dip a paintbrush into it and fling the blood all over it.


----------

